# Jackson COW opinion/reviews



## Jigsisme (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking into finding a Jackson COW and was trying to do some research. Haven't found too many reviews with the exception of ones that were written when "first purchased". I like the simplicity of the guitar so I'm just seeing if anyone has any first hand likes/dislikes. How is the neck and neck pocket relation?
Appreciated.


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 8, 2013)

Got the 6 string version had it since end of 06 and it is hte only guitar that has stayed with me. Really great guitar, painted neck can get sticky but apart from that no complaints and ultra reliable.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 8, 2013)

I had the 7 string version. Great playing and sounding guitar, one of the best I had (sold it to pay for things that needed paying).

Pro: Comfortable to play, sounds huge and looks awesome

Con: Not very versatile (though why would you play anything other than metal with it) and a little bit neck heavy.

I would definitely recommend one though.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2013)

They seem to be pretty hard to get a hold of nowadays.


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 9, 2013)

I've got the 7 string version and it's great. The mahogany body and neck give it a massive sound. It plays great and is very comfortable. If you can find one and can live with not having a neck pickup I'd highly recommend getting one.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 9, 2013)

Good guitars for what they are. I just hate one pickup though. But they play good and sound good


----------



## sakeido (Apr 9, 2013)

my silverburst COW7 isn't just one of my favorite 7s, it is one of my favorite guitars ever 

good tone, neck feels so good, nice and lightweight. silverburst is gorgeous.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 10, 2013)

The COW 7 is one AWESOME Guitar! Amazing neck, very comfortable, killer tone (Absolutely LOVE the 707, tried an 81-7 in it - sounded like shit - 81-7 was out in one minute LOL) simple looks (personally the Desert Camo is my fav finish) you can't go wrong with one 



dislikes? I haven't found any to be honest...


----------



## cronux (Apr 10, 2013)

have the black one, put a SD Blackout on it, in short:

pros:
* awesome tone
* looks beautiful 
* headstock FTW
* light
* as simple as it gets (only one pickup, TOM bridge)
* tuning stability
* great sustain

cons:
* only one pickup (to me that's a plus)
* neck joint can get in the way when playing leads
* volume pot can get in the way quite often (the most stupidest place to place a volume pot IMO - i've moved mine 5cm beneath the TOM bridge)
* not a shred guitar (thicker neck + neck joint need getting used to)

soooooooooo, a great rhythm guitar but if you put the effort also a great lead guitar.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys should post some pictures of yours!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 10, 2013)

Buy one. Add neck pickup. Shred


----------



## Jigsisme (Apr 10, 2013)

That is beautiful!
So how does the neck feel compared to a regular jackson, thickness? I've found 2 that I'm thinking of ordering but HATE to buy either of them since I can't get my hands on them first.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 10, 2013)

imo the neck is super skinny. Jackson necks seem to mystically change in shape from time to time with no corresponding change on the spec sheet.. I recall my black COW 7 not being as fun to play as the silverburst. maybe the old necks are thicker.

The silverburst neck is a little thicker than an Ibanez wizard-I profile but not by that much. neck heel doesn't bother me either.


----------



## donray1527 (Apr 10, 2013)

Believe it or not I saw one of these in a pawn shop before I was into sevens haha


----------



## flypap3r (Apr 10, 2013)

I've previously had a couple of the commercial COW 6's and a commercial COW 7. They are truly great guitars! Simplistic and beautiful. Smooth playing!


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a COW6 in red and a COW7 in black.

Love the 81 in the COW6.
Hate the 707 in the COW7, changed it for a Blackouts EMTY (Slipknot version for 7 string). Just perfect!

Fantastic neck, the best 7 string neck I've played. Better than the RG7620 at least for my taste.

The only thing I don't like is that I like VERY HIGH tension to play, so in an all mahogany neck is not hard enough to handle that high tension, so I am playing with 010 to 064 tuning just half step down... a little soft for my taste but OK for mostly everyone.

Also I installed an EQ in the control cavity for 'emulate' a neck pickup. Just 20&#8364; and a little bit of work. You can see what I did here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...pup-cow7-lets-put-eq-instead.html#post3400492

Buy that guitar... is a beast!!!!!!!!!!!! Never going to sell them... maybe the COW6 as I never use 6 string anymore and is mint condition!!! Just use it for about 4 months 'til I find a sexy COW7


----------



## dizzy (Apr 11, 2013)

The COW7 is my seven string workhorse. Plays good, sounds good, never had any issues with it. The only modifications I've made are swapping out the EMG 707 for a Blackout and fitting a Dimarzio cliplock strap. Neck is nice and easy to play and, to be perfectly honest, I don't notice the neck heel at all. Lack of a neck pickup isn't to everyone's taste but it suits me fine (means I've got to be super clean when playing lead!). Heck of a lot of guitar for the price.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know where you're from but you'll struggle to find one brand new in the UK... I believe I bought the very last one last year from this Scottish guitar store and I live in London.

Personally, I had to get it due to these very specs:

Single Pickup
Reverse headstock
Active EMGs
Ebony wood
String-thru


Perfection


----------



## Jigsisme (Apr 11, 2013)

Well the few that I found are gone so now I'll just have to keep my eye out for 1...unless something else comes up with the same specs?


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you after a 6 or 7? Might sound a daft question on a 7 string forum


----------



## petereanima (Apr 12, 2013)

Our prior secodn gutiarist had one, and I used it for double tracking on one of our records. It played quite nice, but to be brutally honest: it sounded really cheap and thin. From one of the prior comments, I take it that the EMG 81-7 is no good fit for it - which was in said guitar. 

My recommendation would be, if there is any possiblity to try one out with something different in it than an 81-7, you should try it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 12, 2013)

I've got the 7 string black one. It sounds like a 7 string SG. hahaha I love it. It's not heavy but it's not too light. Perfect weight. It has a quality ebony board. 

Sounds great. The stock 707 makes it sound darker. Put a pickup that is more balanced or brighter and it will sound better. 

I have the older one that has a thicker neck profile. The newer ones that came with the red blue pearl finish has a slightly thinner neck. 

Go for the black one.


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a COW7 in magenta crush... not sure if this is what it is called on a jackson, on an ibanez it would be magenta crush. 
anyhow
I've had it for about 3 months now, and it is a pretty damn good guitar, the guitars I've played the most in my life have been my '01 RG3120, a Parker Fly that I used for two years back in highschool, so the wide flat neck feels extremely natural to me, it made me wonder why I hadn't picked up a 7 ten years ago  
The ebony is uniformly satin black, only one small spot that is dark chocolate colored. The fretwork is typical for a MIJ guitar- pretty much flawless. 
The mahogany neck and body resonate really well, the guitar feels alive. In response to the OP, the neck/body joint is tight enough around the neck that sliding even the thinnest of guitar picks in between is impossible, but this could vary from instrument to instrument, though in my experience QC on MIJ guitars is great. 
I think the emg 707 sounds a lot better running at 18 volts, a very easy modification given the simple control layout.
I was using power slinkys (which were fine), but I'm using a .13-.66 right now, and may go as high as .70 on the 7th string, though I usually play drop-Ab, I like a lot of string tension, though (yes, I'm gassing for a baritone scale length EGR).

Anyhow, if you can find one for a price you feel is reasonable don't hesitate to get it, it is a great guitar. If you are worried that it is a bolt on, don't be. I honestly feel that other than ergonomics (where most set necks and pretty much all neck through guitars win), there is no tone or sustain differences between bolt on and set or neck through guitars, provided the neck is bolted on properly. The other nice thing about bolt on guitars is with careful shimming or neck pocket reshaping you can get just about any cheap guitar with an good neck to have a great action. 

I should really post pics of this thing once the sun is out.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 6, 2013)

i love my COWs,all five of them.simple but get the job done.


----------

